
A last post about Mukherjee’s misleading New Yorker article on epigenetics - tokenadult
https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2016/05/07/laffaire-mukherjee-the-last-word/
======
gus_massa
The main sentence is:

> _Sorry, but I’m not sympathatic to the problems of journalists who decide to
> tell a distorted story because they are either too lazy or don’t have enough
> space to tell the right story._

It's popular in other fields. There are a lot of articles that try to explain
quantum mechanics using wrong unintelligible metaphors, but for me it's not
clear what part of the unintelligibility is due to the bad metaphors and what
part is due to the real unintelligibility of QM.

(For some lucky coincidence, other topics I know like Harmonic Analysis are
not popular topics for wrong metaphor writers.)

Anyway, if you want to read a version of the article with more technical
details and less discussion about the journalism, I recommend the second
article linked there:
[https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2016/05/06/research...](https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2016/05/06/researchers-
criticize-the-mukherjee-piece-on-epigenetics-part-2/)

